# Meeting New Friends in Athens



## newbyathens (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi

We have been living in Athens for 2.5 years and have not managed to make any friends. We have a 2 year old who is due to start nursery in September.

So I thought I would try and start making new friends also. If any of you are in a similar situation and would like to meet up for a coffee and a chat. Let me know.

We live in the northern suburbs.

Thanks


----------



## ironman007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello my friend . i will come to Athens after 5 days for holiday for 9 days if you are interesting to be friends let me know my age is 26 from Saudi Arabia and i am Doctor ))) 
Dr.Mansoor


----------



## newbyathens (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks but no thanks


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there, we're (25&26) interested to meet you and eventually going out together. We live in Kallithea. Please send me a PM if you're interested.


----------

